# Installing MS Office Pro 2003 | Missing PR103678.CAB



## parry (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to install MS Office Professional Edition 2003 on my laptop running on Vista.

After initial installation steps, it is asking for missing *PR103678.CAB* file.
Have tried searching for the same but no luck.

Pls assist.


----------

